# Red seal plumbing exam ?



## 604plumber (Dec 12, 2010)

Any one have any helpful hits for the final red seal test


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

604plumber said:


> Any one have any helpful hits for the final red seal test


ok first things first .. if you are on an ipod or other wireless device you are not getting the full scope of the web site .. so go on-line and have a look ...
they got some rules around here .. 

you must post an intro first , who are you what do you do where do you do it and the likes .. they are kinda anal about that one ..

after that checking you updates or general browsing is easy for the wireless devices ..

I can tell you are Canadian because of the question , ( red seal is only in Canada ) but there are alot of plumbers here who are from south of the border .. so they will not know what you are talking about ..


so first things first and don't get to discouraged with the flood of posts that are gonna come your way .. 

A fellow Canuck .. 
Lifer..


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

604plumber said:


> Any one have any helpful hits for the final red seal test


YES.........................learn to read and follow instructions :whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Everything you ever need to know about the Red Seal and more.....


http://tinyurl.com/2e2t7y4


----------



## davemay89 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would really like some help on passing the cfq. I am willing to pay for your time. I need help with radient heating questions and specialized systems questions. I would also like to hone my drain sizing and water service sizing. Please call me at 416 420 2747 to arrange something.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

davemay89 said:


> I would really like some help on passing the cfq. I am willing to pay for your time. I need help with radient heating questions and specialized systems questions. I would also like to hone my drain sizing and water service sizing. Please call me at 416 420 2747 to arrange something.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________v


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

davemay89 said:


> I would really like some help on passing the cfq. I am willing to pay for your time. I need help with radient heating questions and specialized systems questions. I would also like to hone my drain sizing and water service sizing. Please call me at 416 420 2747 to arrange something.


Having just written my Red Seal exam in Feb '10, the only advice I'm going to offer you is to *study*. If you start taking shortcuts now it can lead to bad habits in the future. Take pride in what *you* accomplish on your own. If you don't it'll show up in your finished product.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In the latest UA Journal it says that American plumbers are taking the Red Seal so they can travel in Canada. Local 98 in Detroit,Local 449 in Pittsburgh and Local 26 in Seattle are participating.


----------



## jonapebs (Jan 2, 2011)

*Red seal exam*

Hi.....i am in the prosess of emigrating over to canada later this year and will need to sit the red seal plumbing exam at some point.

So.....now i need to get my head back in the books to study like a loon.

But, can anybody tell me the best books to get hold of in order to do this?

I am a plumber and oil heating tech in the UK so have a good few years experience, but am under no illusion it will be easy to pass.

Also any other info concerning this will be a bonus.

Hoping to move to Nova Scotia to start with and would like info on the oil burner technician exams etc too.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

jjbex said:


> In the latest UA Journal it says that American plumbers are taking the Red Seal so they can travel in Canada. Local 98 in Detroit,Local 449 in Pittsburgh and Local 26 in Seattle are participating.


What is the pass rate like?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

The Plumbing Red Seal is really just a formality in my opinion. It's like every other ticket in a trade - just a ticket to learn. 

Do not miss one hour of class - study your ass off - and make sure you know your Plumbing code book inside and out. Those are the only tips I can give you.

Based on the past several years, there has been some "discrepencies" between what this specific exam asks of students, and what the instructors taught. Most instructors were/possibly still are livid that they are not really given any solid curriculum to teach their students. Whomever is writing the exams now somewhere accross Canada is honestly defying common sense. The instructors that I know, don't want to teach to the exam or try and babysit you through. But they do want a fair oppurtunity to teach a curriculum that will be reflected in the exam questions; if the exam will have questions on how to size a drain pipe, they will teach you how to size drain pipes. But "they" (the people that write this exam) were asking questions such as what tool do they use to pack Oakum in an lead and oakum joint. Well guys haven't packed lead & oakum in 40-50 years in Canada! Why the F**K would they bother asking that?

So the only thing I can suggest you do is study your ass off and know your code. There ARE code questions in the exam and it's the only fair portion of the exam. They will ask you worldly type questions that come out of no where that no Plumbing instructors knows of but somehow they expect you to know (see above). So just be prepared for something unusual. I'm sure just about every Plumber that writes this exam has seen the question about there are 6 sinks that are equally spaced and you have to figure out a dimension either between the sinks or the center of the sink to the wall, or there abouts - something along those lines. 

As far as the Gas 'B' exam it is EXTREMELY fair. If you show up to class and know your material, you will pass that exam no problem. The only thing not fair about the Gas 'B' exam is how much and how hard they throw the material at you for the last 5-6 weeks of 4th year school. It's a lot to digest in that time and just when you think your mind is saturated with Gas Fitting the last week, they throw a bit more at you then too. But believe me it is a very fair exam and if you show up, study, and do your homework, you'll be fine. 

Don't forget that as soon as you get your Red Seal ticket in the mail, to go down to the gas safety branch and get your gas ticket (you need to show them your red seal plumbing ticket to get your gas ticket). 

Best of luck.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> What is the pass rate like?


The article didn't say. My guess would be high, because the UA here in the States does a really good job of preparing the plumbers to take their licensing tests.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wrote the exam a couple of weeks ago and proud to say I passed.
There are 5 different exams used by the ITA, they are all the same across canada now that all provinces have adapted to the national code (more or less).
Go to the Red Seal website. There you will find the break down of the exam by section and some practice questions.
Know your code book, front to back. It's an open book exam, but the code questions are very deep and require lots of thought.
As others have said, there will be some "out there" questions about air conditioning, air compressors and obscure tools.
I found the exam very challenging and I studied 4 hours a night after 6 hours in school and weekends.
The pass rate is around 70%


----------

